
Sydney's desalination plant is turned on – so what does that mean? - clouddrover
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-01-27/sydney-desalination-plant-turned-on-so-how-does-it-work/10753334
======
bronz
i never understood people who think that there will be water wars. RO plants
like these are all you need. there was some scare-mongering about brine-cakes,
and i never understood how anyone fell for that because the amount of salt
produced by these plants compared to the volume of the ocean is beyond
minuscule. lo and behold, this article says the brine problem was found to be
a false alarm after being looked at again. slap a solar field on this baby and
youve got sustainable, mostly disaster-proof water. exciting times.

